# I catch my cat chewing &#8230;



## rene (Jul 17, 2003)

My siamese cat Marquis do loves to chew the woolen clothes!!! :shock: ))) This bad cat can do something wrong with your sweater, for example, if you leave it somewhere. In the next morning you can find out that your lovely sweater has a big hole!
So, this harmful cat had spoiled several woolen things of my mother and many socks of my father... We hide our clothes.
Fortunately, Marquis can't fly, like a moth :twisted: ;o)))


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I wonder if your cat might have been taken away from mother too soon. Often, a kitten without enough mothering will suck on wool. Let's hope Marquis can't open closet doors. My Siamese can open sliding doors easily! Good luck.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

HAHAHAHA my Siamese does that too! It's funny with him though, he only does it when he is bathing himself and he happens to be lying on a woolen blanket. He'll do something like lick lick lick, cheeewwww, lick lick lick, cheeewwww. Hahahaha it's funny and luckily he never causes any damage.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

When two cats groom each other, they bathe and then bite like that, and they don't have fleas! I've often wondered what they're biting at. Perhaps it's like getting your back scratched, and when the cat doing the grooming gets to the right spot, the itchy cat says, "Right there! Scratch harder! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! " >>


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

My cat chews my hair to get attention. He sits on the back of my chair nuzzling against the back of my head, then suddenly takes a mouthful of hair and starts chewing it up. Odd. :?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My Marmalade liked to 'bite' yarn afghans. He didn't chew or gnaw on them, he would slowly and methodically bite through the fibers. He wasn't trying to bite pieces off, it was more like he was 'flossing' his teeth by biting slowly enough that his teeth would squeeze through the yarns and the fibers would squeak across his teeth as if he were cleaning them.

Somewhere, is a thought stuck in my head, that meezers are a breed known to chew and eat wool fibers/garments.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

My siamese is a chewer too, mostly cardboard. He can completely reduce a huge cardboard box to little bits in a matter of hours. And he works diligently as his task too.


----------



## sweetwater (Oct 24, 2008)

When my brother graduated college, I hand knit a wool sweater for him as a gift. Well...apparently his cat has this wool fixation too, and he licked a hole through one of the sleeves. All that work ruined! I was very disappointed. At least Dexter (my kitty) doesn't seem to have the same problem, not that I actually wear a lot of wool...makes me itch.


----------

